# Efest 4channel Charger



## CraftyZA (10/3/14)

Does any of our suppliers stock this device? My current charger just packed up. Got about 8 or so charged batteries, so not gonna panic just yet, but need to replace it soon


----------



## Hein510 (23/3/14)

How about the Nitecore!
http://www.takealot.com/camping-outdoor/nitecore-i4-intelli-external-220-12v-charger,30683207


----------



## shabbar (23/3/14)

@CraftyZA I think I might have seen them on bid or buy , the efest luc charger if I'm not mistaken

There was a post not too long ago about it


----------



## shabbar (23/3/14)

Can't seem to paste the link from my phone .


----------



## CraftyZA (23/3/14)

I've seen them on bid or buy as well. But those are only 2 channel. Can buy 2 of them if need be.


----------



## Hein510 (23/3/14)

or even cheaper
http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/141457411/Nitecore_I4_FREE_SHIPPING.html


----------



## CraftyZA (23/3/14)

I like the idea of my charger telling me the voltage


----------



## shabbar (23/3/14)

The supplier apparently stocks the 4 channel drop him a mail


----------



## Zegee (23/3/14)

@CraftyZA you come right with charger?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/3/14)

@CraftyZA give @Gizmo a call . He has the nitecore in stock

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

I have the Nitecore 4 bay
So far so good.
I have charged only 18650 batteries in it - have charged with 1, 2, 3 and 4 in it and all works great.

I must say though I do like the idea of the LUC charger having a voltage meter in it. As @johanct I think was pointed out, if when its fully charged its not at 4.2V, then you know it may be time to start thinking of a replacement battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

